# Dutch Diver



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

A Diver (well snorkeler, as I mentionned elsewhere) with one of Roy's Flieger straps. It's been in the drawer for almost 2 years, I finally decided to wear it.

I have to resize the Seiko bracelet, and the only 22mm strap I had was Roy's Flieger. I think it looks good, although I agree a diver should have a water resistant strap... But it's a desk diver anyway...

Abomination?









Great combination?









Or do I need counceling?









[attachmentid=4068]


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Looks good to me


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lekker


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Nothing wrong with it at all... Actually that strap looks good on the Skx0031









I'm wearing a Black Monster on one of Roys Mesh bracelets at the moment...









Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks good to me Pieter.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks folks, relieved I won't have to reach for the straight jacket this time!









John: Lekker? I bet it's tasty, that strap is the horological equivalent of a quarter pounder!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

namaste said:


> Thanks folks, relieved I won't have to reach for the straight jacket this time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I forgot its different in Dutch







in Afrikaans it has a wider usage









.... as in anything that's really nice ..... or when you talk about a "lekker meisie" it means a "bad" girl


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I must admit my command of the dutch language is far from perfect. I was 8 when I moved to France and French has since become my mother tongue... I spent a few years in Belgium and since then I'm even more confused, Dutch, Flemish and Afrikaans all use words in different ways!










My English is far better than my Dutch, which says a lot!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

"Mooi" would be a better description methinks?!


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

I like it... I've seen a photo of a Seiko diver on the brown version of the strap, and it looked good (in a desk diver kind of way







) too!


----------

